# Procharger



## Guamie (May 4, 2005)

DISCLAIMER: No this is not to get a turbo vs. SC debate going! yes I know all about the differences....yadyad...

What I am asking here is what other FWD V6s that you all know of run the Procharger set up ----> blower on one side with the shaft running across the front to the pulleys. I know that FI for our cars are all done custom (no big namers making any for the Alti) so I am just looking for comparisons and "like as" set ups. I am sure you can rig the roots type up too but the hood mod would look odd - the bulge going the "wrong way".  Or if any of you have an "in" with someone at Procharger that I can talk to....that would be just nice. Peace.


----------

